# Rome



## Elvia1023 (Aug 7, 2016)

Here are some pics from my recent visit to Rome. I had an amazing time and it's a great city. 

Hotel Pool






Outside my room





Pantheon





Trevi Fountain


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 7, 2016)

Giocattoli Pinocchio Toys 





Inside the Pantheon





Santi Vincenzo e Anastasio a Trevi (there are literally about 20 churches like this or even more impressive)


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 7, 2016)

Vittorio Emanuele II Monument





The Lindt Chocolate Shop (nice coffee too) 










Colosseum





Inside the Colosseum


----------



## AnaSCI (Aug 7, 2016)

Great pics Elvia! My niece just passed through there backpacking through a few different countries.


----------



## lycan Venom (Aug 7, 2016)

Man that is awesome. Hopefully one day I can take my family.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 7, 2016)

AnaSCI said:


> Great pics Elvia! My niece just passed through there backpacking through a few different countries.



I bet your niece is having an amazing time. Rome was incredible and very different and there was lots to see and do. There were lots of Americans in my hotel and in the city. Rome (like every city) is ideal for long weekends to me so it's a long way to go if you live in the US. Although I would assume most stay for a few days then move on to somewhere else. One US family I spoke to were staying a few days then moving on to Cyprus for your typical beach holiday.

We were told the Vatican was boring by a few people so didn't visit but from the pics I have seen it looks amazing. 

Next year I hope to visit the US. Hopefully somewhere hot for 2 weeks but even a long weekend to New York would be amazing


----------



## Sully (Aug 7, 2016)

Looks like a good time. I was supposed to go early next year, but that got canceled. Definitely going to make it there at some point, though.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 7, 2016)

lycan Venom said:


> Man that is awesome. Hopefully one day I can take my family.



I would say do it then if you can book a week somewhere like the Amalfi coast in Italy to finish off your trip. It's not too far from Rome so could be done and it is meant to be incredible there. Please post pics if you do ever go


----------



## Sully (Aug 7, 2016)

Elvia1023 said:


> I bet your niece is having an amazing time. Rome was incredible and very different and there was lots to see and do. There were lots of Americans in my hotel and in the city. Rome (like every city) is ideal for long weekends to me so it's a long way to go if you live in the US. Although I would assume most stay for a few days then move on to somewhere else. One US family I spoke to were staying a few days then moving on to Cyprus for your typical beach holiday.
> 
> We were told the Vatican was boring by a few people so didn't visit but from the pics I have seen it looks amazing.
> 
> Next year I hope to visit the US. Hopefully somewhere hot for 2 weeks but even a long weekend to New York would be amazing



If you haven't been to California, I can't possibly recommend it enough.


----------



## srd1 (Aug 7, 2016)

So jealous brother......Rome is at the absolute top of my bucket list....the people throughout history that stood right where you were walked the streets right where you were so amazing if you really think about it.


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 8, 2016)

Rome is a VERY beautiful place,,,truly one of a kind. NICE pics!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 8, 2016)

srd1 said:


> So jealous brother......Rome is at the absolute top of my bucket list....the people throughout history that stood right where you were walked the streets right where you were so amazing if you really think about it.



Yes Rome definitely does make you feel. For the Colosseum you can pre book tickets on the internet to avoid waiting in line (1-2 hours). I tried but didn't realize you have to do it 24 hours in advance as there is a risk you may not show up on the system. Anyway we get there expecting to be waiting a while. But there are people are offering tour guides and if you get one you get to skip the ticket office queue. It didn't cost much and I was gonna pay just to get in fast but realized it would be good to see what they have to say. 

It's fascinating what went on in there. The site itself is not very impressive as it has been damaged and all it's statues etc were taken out. But the feeling you get standing in there is weird as you know what happened in there. Millions of people were slaughtered in that arena and simply for entertainment. Just shows how messed up humans are. They even killed wild animals (tigers, bears etc) and would set up battles between animals and prisoners/slaves. Then of course are the Gladiators and everything they done too. It's badly damaged and nothing is there anymore but they took us where the Emperor used to sit too.


----------



## rangerjockey (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks for sharing  the great pics of your vacation.  Rome looks amazing.


----------



## squatster (Aug 19, 2016)

Place looks incredable


----------



## The Grim Repper (Aug 30, 2016)

Awesome Elvia.  Thanks for sharing my man!


----------



## Nattydread (Sep 2, 2016)

Beautiful pics.


----------



## thebrick (Sep 14, 2016)

Beautiful pics E! Thanks for putting those up!


----------



## *Bio* (Sep 16, 2016)

Those were great pictures!  Hope to see it someday!!


----------



## lntense (Apr 21, 2017)

I know this is old, but thanks for sharing Elvia! Looked fun. And you've got a pretty good looking lady there.


----------



## striffe (Oct 6, 2017)

Beautiful pics!


----------



## anabolicraw (Oct 10, 2017)

Wow, it looks so wonderful to spend the holiday time in such a beautiful city with such a pretty lady! Thanks for sharing the nice pictures. I never went there but I hope I can someday.


----------



## Victory (Oct 20, 2017)

Rome looks fantastic. Lot's to see and do!


----------



## SURGE (Oct 21, 2017)

On my bucket list.


----------



## Viking (Nov 13, 2017)

You travel to some great places!


----------



## bigdawg33 (Jan 6, 2018)

I really need to get there wow awesome pics!!!!! Thanks Iam putting that on my bucket list LOL


----------



## odin (Jan 10, 2018)

Nice pics. Beautiful gf as well.


----------



## IRONFIST (Jan 19, 2018)

have always wanted to visit rome and the colosseum. also always wanted to see the pyramids.

great pics looks like a great trip!


----------



## docholiday08 (Feb 16, 2018)

Looks like you two had a great time! Was it super crowded?


----------

